# QH/Morgan Cross



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Thoughts on this QH/Morgan cross. 15yr old, 15hh


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He has a decent shoulder on him. Nice and big with plenty of depth through the girth.
Neck set is not bad either
Stands slightly under himself and his pasterns could be a bit more upright
Back is borderline on the long side
Small but nice hindquarters
Hard to tell from those photos, but possibly just a tad sickle-hocked but overall a fairly decently built horse


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Something about his right rear hock bothers me. I don't know if it's swollen or what.

And for some weird reason I want to kiss his ears.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

It does look weird, could just be the picts though.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Good little horse. 

Need better photos. I, for the life of me, cannot understand why anyone would post a horse for sale photo with the hind feet on soft ground with the toes pointed nearly straight down... it is impossible to say what his hind leg angles are. 

He looks sturdy and he inherited the lad back shoulder of the Morgan and the neck set. Withers carry way into the back.. not sure if that will be a saddle fit problem. 

Need Better photos!!!


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Love this cross! It seems to be the best of both worlds; sturdy, good mind and willing to work. I am a huge advocate of having a pre purchase exam. No one has a better eye than an equine vet. Hope it works out for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Elana said:


> Good little horse.
> 
> Need better photos. I, for the life of me, cannot understand why anyone would post a horse for sale photo with the hind feet on soft ground with the toes pointed nearly straight down... it is impossible to say what his hind leg angles are.
> 
> ...


Where did you get that he is for sale? I see nothing about that at all. I do agree that folks post some funky pictures and want critiques-especially with all the winter woolies.......I sure would not like if someone posted a pic of me in my jammies having just rolled out of bed-and curlers to boot.....that is what it reminds me of.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh yeah.. I ASSUMEd he was for sale from the brief post... 
He may not be.. 

But those photos.. I missed the curlers. Pink or metal with aqua accents?


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Elana said:


> Oh yeah.. I ASSUMEd he was for sale from the brief post...
> He may not be..
> 
> But those photos.. I missed the curlers. Pink or metal with aqua accents?


You're a hoot!!! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm bias on this specific cross..They all seem to have a very similar build and they really do have the best of both breeds (imo). While Luck didnt have the greatest mind beginner wise, she definitely knew how to please even when she didnt like it and always put 110% into anything I asked.

I cant say if his hocks are awkward, but I know Luck had VERY thick hocks which almost looked swollen if you hadnt seen her a few times before. I liked the large hocks because I was hoping to get her into amateur reining while I was leasing her, as well as continue in gaming. Not sure if I was right about the reason why, but it always made me feel better that she seemed to have strong hocks (reining and games) that would hold up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't see a long back on this horse at all....I say Holy Short Back! So yep, saddle fit may be a problem for an adult size saddle. But he's got some great sturdy bone and just looks like a good all-around guy.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Elana said:


> Oh yeah.. I ASSUMEd he was for sale from the brief post...
> He may not be..
> 
> But those photos.. I missed the curlers. Pink or metal with aqua accents?


Pink foam, of course. Silly girl.:wink:


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm no confo expert, so I won't even go there. Just wanted to say I LOVE the QH/Morgan cross.
Great work ethic, good head on their shoulders, willing to try anything for their person, overall a very nice mix.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

The horse is for sale. The only pics with advert were ones being ridden, like the first one here. I requested some conformation pics and the winter woollies is what she sent me (jammies, curlers & all!). Hoping to look at this guy on Saturday if all works out. My horse experienced friend is a great lover of Morgans, I've always seen myself as a QH girl, so we both think he's worth looking at. She will be going with me to check him out.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Here are a few additional pics. Still not the greatest, sorry. I am posting a question regarding him in health forum as well based on what we learned about hiim today.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is bow legged behind.. this is what happens with the toes behind point straight forward!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he looks to be a nice little riding horse, the pic form the rear, was either taken at an angle or he is more muscled on one side than the other which indicates a lameness. He may be useablly sound even if he has a lamenss issue.


----------



## Shandra (Jan 6, 2013)

My horse is a morgan/quarter horse cross and he's built very much like this guy. He's a really nice ride and has a rocking chair lope. I'm also a sucker for a red dun- love them!


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

As nice as this horse was, I think we have decided to pass. Recent laminitis is too much of a risk for me at this point. I will keep looking


----------

